# Introduction and Thank You



## Forever27 (Mar 15, 2015)

I am male, 53 yo, married 24 years. I have a lovely wife and two teenage children. It’s been a good marriage – challenging at times but I would not want it differently.

I have followed these forums for quite a while. I do want to thank the other posters, esp the long-timers, for their advice to others. I’ve tried to use some of this advice myself, to be a better man and husband. In doing so, there have been some side benefits!

Anyway, I decided to make myself known.


----------

